# Dunnes loses plastic bags case - The Irish Times - Tue, Dec 13, 2011



## ajapale (8 Jan 2012)

*Dunnes loses plastic bags case - The Irish Times - Tue, Dec 13, 2011*



I missed this in the Christmas rush.


I saw a figure of €34m - that a lot!


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Jan 2012)

Hi AJ,

Its a lot of money alright and I would have to say that I agree with Dunnes on this.  It makes it very hard to buy some vegetables/fruits without the small bags and the plastic bag fee is too much to pay IMHO for this use.

AFAIK the news at the time mentioned that they are expected to appeal it.


----------



## theresa1 (9 Jan 2012)

Every other supermarket had no problem operating the levy.


----------



## Bronte (9 Jan 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> It makes it very hard to buy some vegetables/fruits without the small bags


 
What were these wrapped in before plastic bags existed?


----------



## jpd (9 Jan 2012)

I think the revenue case was that the bags given out inDunne's for veg, etc were substantial and thus more akin to carrier bags than veggie bags.


----------



## T McGibney (9 Jan 2012)

Bronte said:


> What were these wrapped in before plastic bags existed?



Probably paper wrapping that was prone to leakage and was generally unhygenic. 

If you ask your supermarket or butcher to put your pound of loose minced beef in a paper bag, they will probably tell you that elf & safety rules forbid it.


----------



## huskerdu (9 Jan 2012)

jpd said:


> I think the revenue case was that the bags given out inDunne's for veg, etc were substantial and thus more akin to carrier bags than veggie bags.




You are right, If you read the details of the case, they are claiming that the bags for veg are carrier bags under the terms of the legislation. 

Sounds like the legislation is vaguely worded and the Revenue are chancing their arm,


----------



## Bronte (9 Jan 2012)

T McGibney said:


> If you ask your supermarket or butcher to put your pound of loose minced beef in a paper bag, they will probably tell you that elf & safety rules forbid it.


   Very good, maybe Dunnes could argue that?

Presumably they can wrap it in paper that has plastic on one side.


----------



## PetrolHead (9 Jan 2012)

I'd love to have the exact figures for it but I recall reading somewhere that the sale of plastic bin liners has increased dramatically since the bag levy was introduced. So much for reducing the amount of plastic that goes to landfill...!


----------



## T McGibney (9 Jan 2012)

Bronte said:


> Very good, maybe Dunnes could argue that?
> 
> Presumably they can wrap it in paper that has plastic on one side.



And let all the goo leak out through the non-plastic side?  No thanks


----------



## briste (9 Jan 2012)

PetrolHead said:


> I'd love to have the exact figures for it but I recall reading somewhere that the sale of plastic bin liners has increased dramatically since the bag levy was introduced. So much for reducing the amount of plastic that goes to landfill...!



Sorry now PetrolHead but the plastic bag levy was one of the better things FF did for the country. The amount of plastic that goes to landfill has been dramatically reduced.

Interestingly, I have never seen anyone packing their shopping in bin liner plastic type bags - have you? What I do so are the majority of shoppers using reusable bags.


----------



## ajapale (9 Jan 2012)

huskerdu said:


> Sounds like the legislation is vaguely worded and the Revenue are chancing their arm,



Yes, but Revenue won the case!


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Jan 2012)

briste said:


> Sorry now PetrolHead but the plastic bag levy was one of the better things FF did for the country. The amount of plastic that goes to landfill has been dramatically reduced.


+1.  And nice to see something proactive i.e. we weren't the last in europe to introduce it by any means.  If only we could be as progressive with other things...


----------



## becky (9 Jan 2012)

Will this have a knock on effect for tesco etc as they have little plastic carriers for the veg which are not charged for.


----------



## ajapale (9 Jan 2012)

becky said:


> Will this have a knock on effect for tesco etc as they have little plastic carriers for the veg which are not charged for.



As far as I know Tesco are fully compliant with the regulations so no need to worry on their behalf.

The judge found against Dunnes stating..


> The point of the law was "to reduce as much as possible the presence of  discarded plastic bags littering our towns and countryside" and it was  "most improbable" the legislature would exempt plastic bags supplied  anywhere apart from the point of sale.


----------



## becky (9 Jan 2012)

ajapale said:


> As far as I know Tesco are fully compliant with the regulations so no need to worry on their behalf.
> 
> The judge found against Dunnes stating..


 
I wasn't worried about tesco getting a large tax bill!

I understood that the consumer has to pay the levy not the retailer.


----------



## PetrolHead (10 Jan 2012)

briste said:


> Interestingly, I have never seen anyone packing their shopping in bin liner plastic type bags - have you?




I think you've got the wrong end of the stick there....


----------



## ajapale (10 Jan 2012)

Briste may have read it here: Dunnes stores help hard pressed consumers avoid the "Plastic Bag Tax"

You can use that thread to discuss the use of large / small bin liners at checkouts.

We will keep this thread to discuss Dunnes losing their battle with Revenue.

aj


----------



## Leo (4 May 2012)

cashier said:


> Well most likely we will see the the price of a few essential items go up to pay for this hefty fine. The customers will lose out either way.


 
Not if people shop around. If Dunnes raise prices of certain items, buy those from a cheaper alternative.

This is several months ago now. If you shop there, have you noticed any out of the ordinary price increasees?


----------

